# Fortner Grey Duck Dead Hang



## TailCrackin (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks to Fortner Taxidermy for doing an awesome job on my first "big duck"!


----------



## TailCrackin (Dec 5, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=672427&highlight=

and another thanks to bfifer for the invite to some awesome private delta land last season!  Can't wait to do it again in January....


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 5, 2012)

Congrats nice lookin mount


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2012)

That does look nice!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 5, 2012)

Old Fortna' does it again! She's a beaut Clark!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great looking mount!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 5, 2012)

Saw that bird in person yesterday when I was dropping off some wood. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 6, 2012)

great lookin hang!


----------



## Vmarsh (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 6, 2012)

Man that is a nice mount


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 6, 2012)

Best looking Gadwall I've seen mounted!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 6, 2012)

I want something like that nice mount..


----------



## Dupree (Dec 6, 2012)

Great looking mount.


----------



## BeaksandBands (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome looking wood and congrats on a great trophy and mount!


----------



## acemedic1 (Dec 6, 2012)

Woodie Mounter....sorry thunder I'm stealing that hahhahaha i laughed out loud reading that.....hope yall have a good hunt!


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 6, 2012)

buckhustler u killing anything lately....


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 6, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> buckhustler u killing anything lately....



Not really. Been too busy with work and school. Its about to be hammer time though the rest of the season.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 7, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> Woodie Mounter....sorry thunder I'm stealing that hahhahaha i laughed out loud reading that.....hope yall have a good hunt!



Its all yours brother. And dont worry we are experts at layin driftwood to those mallards in the timber!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 7, 2012)

That's the most vivid pulmage i've ever seen on a gadwall.  nice mount!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2012)

Man, that's one sweet looking mount !!!


Awesome job Fortner !!!


----------



## BFifer (Jan 2, 2013)

Just saw this post. Even better picture than the first you showed me. That mount turned out great. 

With the way this season is going, it appears you'll be in for a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of surprise when we head over to the camp this year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice mount.  It looks great.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice'n Al.....First I saw it as well good looking mount and lanyard full looks like a good time!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice trophy, congrats.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like a fine mount to me!   Congrats!


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking mount,Chris is the man!


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweet mount man!


----------

